# Bộ Y tế cảnh báo nhiều phản ứng có hại của các thuốc chứa chymotrypsin



## vietmom (26/6/18)

*Cục Quản lý Dược (Bộ Y tế) cho biết, gần đây có sự gia tăng rất lớn các báo cáo về phản ứng có hại, trong đó có nhiều báo cáo nghiêm trọng liên quan đến các chế phẩm khác nhau của hoạt chất chymotrypsin (alpha-chymotrypsin) tại Việt Nam.*




Cục Quản lý Dược, Bộ Y tế vừa có công văn gửi Sở Y tế các tỉnh, thành phố trực thuộc Trung ương; Các BV, viện có giường bệnh trực thuộc Bộ về việc Cung cấp thông tin liên quan đến phản ứng bất lợi của thuốc (ADR) của các thuốc chứa chymotrypsin (alpha-chymotrypsin).

Theo Cục Quản lý Dược, trong quá trình tập hợp và phân tích dữ liệu về báo cáo ADR từ các cơ sở khám chữa bệnh, Trung tâm Quốc gia về thông tin thuốc và theo dõi phản ứng có hại của thuốc nhận thấy có sự gia tăng rất lớn các báo cáo về phản ứng có hại, trong đó có nhiều báo cáo nghiêm trọng liên quan đến các chế phẩm khác nhau của hoạt chất chymotrypsin (alpha-chymotrypsin) tại Việt Nam.




​Để đảm bảo sử dụng các thuốc chứa chymotrypsin (alpha-chymotrypsin) đường tiêm an toàn, hợp lý, Cục Quản lý Dược đề nghị Sở Y tế các tỉnh, thành phố trực thuộc Trung ương; Các BV, viện có giường bệnh trực thuộc Bộ thông báo cho các cơ sở khám chữa bệnh trên địa bàn tuân thủ chỉ định, chống chỉ định, thận trọng, liều dùng của thuốc, chú ý tương tác thuốc khi kê đơn thuốc có chứa chymotrypsin (alpha-chymotrypsin) đường tiêm.

Chỉ sử dụng thuốc sau khi đã khám sàng lọc, phân loại bệnh nhân, tránh sử dụng thuốc tiêm có chứa chymotrypsin (alpha-chymotrypsin) cho những đối tượng bệnh nhân có nguy cơ cao xảy ra ADR phản vệ, sốc phản vệ.
Tăng thủ quy trình tiêm thuốc có chứa chymotrypsin (alpha-chymotrypsin). Phối hợp với các đơn vị kinh doanh thuốc có chứa chymotrypsin (alpha-chymotrypsin) đường tiêm tăng cường theo dõi, phát hiện và xử trí các trường hợp xảy ra phản ứng có hại của các thuốc này nếu có…..

_Nguồn: Phunusuckhoe_​


----------

